# Glacier Guides Montana Raft shuttle experience



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm leary of shuttle companies....on that section I drove up and dropped all my gear, drove back to take out and parked vehicle then hitchhiked back up to put in.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, they seem like a joke. They quoted me $350 for shuttling from the Kalispell Airport to Bear Creek. Bwahahaha! It’s an easy shuttle, not the Selway or Main. Go fuck yourselves, GGMR!

And,fwiw, the next company I contacted quoted $125 for the same thing. Sold.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

griz said:


> Yeah, they seem like a joke. They quoted me $350 for shuttling from the Kalispell Airport to Bear Creek. Bwahahaha! It’s an easy shuttle, not the Selway or Main. Go fuck yourselves, GGMR!
> 
> And,fwiw, the next company I contacted quoted $125 for the same thing. Sold.



I would advise anyone who asks to avoid Glacier Guides Montana Raft like the plague.
As indicated, I talked to the owner. He seemed unconcerned. Business must be good.
I drove two of his guides up to Border, had a chance to talk to them for about two hours. I was not impressed.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

Glacier Raft Co. killed it last year. Their driver Vinnie even helped us with the loadout at the border. I said "you dont have to carry all that stuff for us" and he responded "what else am I going to do?" He kicked off his flipflops and grabbed a pile of gear and hauled it to the main channel. We scrounged up some 20s for him and had a beautiful 5 days only to find the van parked where it should be safe and sound and locked up as we had requested. Its tough to lock the keys in new vehicles so we had a procedure and they did it perfect. 

5 stars


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Jamesdking said:


> Glacier Raft Co. killed it last year. Their driver Vinnie even helped us with the loadout at the border. I said "you dont have to carry all that stuff for us" and he responded "what else am I going to do?" He kicked off his flipflops and grabbed a pile of gear and hauled it to the main channel. We scrounged up some 20s for him and had a beautiful 5 days only to find the van parked where it should be safe and sound and locked up as we had requested. Its tough to lock the keys in new vehicles so we had a procedure and they did it perfect.
> 
> 5 stars


 It's extremely simple to lock the keys in my 2008 Nissan Titan work truck. You simply put the keys under the mat, lock the internal door lock, and close it.
I went over this simple procedure with the driver, who is also one of their guides.
It was apparently impossible for her to perform this simple task after driving the truck to Blankenship Bridge.
Guiding a raft with paying passengers is a far more demanding task. Draw your own conclusions about Glacier Guides Montana Raft.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

Glacier Raft Co is a different company than you used. I was merely offering a good experience and suggestion.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Jamesdking said:


> Glacier Raft Co is a different company than you used. I was merely offering a good experience and suggestion.


I caught the difference.


----------

